# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الخميس ١٢ ديسمبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة اليوم الخميس 12 ديسمبر 2019م

 
الصدى ::-

 المريخ يكثف التحضيرات للقاء الأمل ويسلم اللاعبين حافز الفوز على الأسود 
 سوداكال يجري الاتصالات مع مدافع ومهاجم اجنبيين ......والأحمر يتدرب بمشاركة النعسان 
 الهلال يهزم الشرطة بصعوبة ويسقط أخلاقيا بالقضارف  .....ومحلل الملاعب : ركلة جزاء محمد موسى غير صحيحة 
 سوداكال يصوب انظاره لثنائي أفريقي




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبيب المريخ يزف البشرى للجماهير بعودة نمر والنعسان


  منح طبيب المريخ مدافع الفريق صلاح نمر راحة تنتهي غدا الجمعة على أن  يواصل جلسات العلاج الطبيعي وسيغادر اللاعب مع بعثة الفريق إلى مدينة عطبرة  لمواجهة ممثلها الأمل في قمة مباريات الجولة الرابعة عشر لمسابقة الدوري  الممتاز .
 وكان نمر قد تعرض للإصابة في مباراة هلال كادوقلي وخرج في شوط اللعب الثاني .

 ولم يشارك اللاعب في المران الذي جرى عصر اليوم وشهد عودة خالد النعسان الذي تعافى من الإصابة .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يسلم لاعبيه حافز الفوز على هلال كادقلي 
  المركز الاعلامي 
  قام مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ عن طريق مدير الاحتراف والتعاقدات ايمن عدار  ومدير الكرة المكلف انس نصرالدين بتسليم اللاعبين حافز الفوز علي الهلال  كادقلي عطبرة في الدوري الممتاز،والتي كسبها المريخ بثلاث اهداف دون مقابل  وتصدربها ترتيب الدوري الممتاز، وتم تسليم الحافز للجهازالفني واللاعبين  خلال مران الفريق مساء الأربعاء بنادي الاسرة بالخرطوم وتاتي الخطوة في  اطارسعي المجلس لتوفير كل مستلزمات فريق الكرة وجعل الاولوية لتوفير  المستحقات المالية للاعبين لمزيد من الاستقرار الفني خلال الفترة المقبلة









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعود للتدريبات استعدادا للفهود بمشاركة النعسان

 
  عاد فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ لمواصلة أداء الحصص التدريبية واجري مراناً  في السادسة من مساء الاربعاء على ملعب الاسرة بالخرطوم إستعداداً لمباراته  أمام الامل عطبرة في الخامس عشر من الشهر الجاري علي ملعب عطبرة في الجولة  السادسة عشرة من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز وذلك بعد راحة لمدة 24ساعة عقب  مواجهة هلال الجبال التي جرت مساء الثلاثاء وانتهت بفوز الاحمر بثلاثية دون  مقابل وشهد المران الذي اشرف عليه المدرب جمال ابوعنجة والطاقم المعاون،  مشاركة كبيرة من اللاعبين ابرزهم اللاعب خالد النعسان الذي اثبتت الفحوصات  سلامته من الاصابة التي تعرض لها خلال مواجهة الهلال كادقلي، وغاب عنه  المدافع صلاح نمر بسبب خضوعه لجلسات علاجية بعد اصابته في المباراة السابقة  حيث تقرر ان يواصل اللاعب جلساته ليومين وبعدها يعود للتدريبا ت مع  المجموعة.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاتحاد الأفريقي يكشف موعد قرعة تصفيات مونديال 2022


 “40” منتخبًا يشاركون في في قرعة تصفيات إفريقيا المؤهلة إلى كأس العام في قطر 2022، حدّد”كاف” يناير المقبل موعدًا لها.
  كشف الاتحاد الأفريقي”كاف” عن قرعة التصفيات الإفريقية المؤهلة لكأس  العالم”2022â€³ في قطر، والتي ستقام في الحادي والعشرين من يناير القادم  أمس”الأربعاء”.
 ووفق الموقع الرسمي للاتحاد الإفريقي”كاف”، فإنّ  القرعة ستشهد مشاركة”40â€³ منتخبًا بينها”14â€³ تأهّلت عن الدور التمهيدي، تنضم  إلى المنتخبات الـ26 الأفضل تصنيفاً.
 وقالت وكالة”beIN”الإخبارية إنّ التصفيات ستبدأ في مارس 2020 وتنتهي في أكتوبر 2021.
  وستوزّع المنتخبات الـ”40â€³ على عشرة مجموعاتٍ من أربعة منتخبات، وسيتمّ  التصنيف بحسب ما أصدره الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم”فيفا” في ديسمبر الجاري.
  وستلعب المنتخبات العشرة والتي ستحتّل صدارة المجموعات ذهابًا وإيابًا في  نوفمبر من العام 2021، ليتأهل منها خمسة منتخبات لمونديال قطر.
 يشار إلى أنّ مونديال قطر سيبدأ في الحادي والعشرين من نوفمبر وحتى الثامن عشر من ديسمبر من العام 2022.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*البمبان يظهر في القضارف والحكم يخرج تحت حماية الشرطة


 اضطرت شرطة القضارف لإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع بعد نهاية مباراة الشرطة القضارف والهلال التي جرت عصر أمس .
   وبدأت غضبة الجماهير من حكم المباراة بعد إحتسابه لضربة جزاء لمصلحة  الهلال في شوط اللعب الثاني احتجت عليها وحصبت الملعب بالحجارة وتوقفت  المباراة بضعة دقائق قبل استئناف اللعب من جديد .
 وبعد نهاية  المباراة واصلت الجماهير إحتجاجها وغضبها على حكم المباراة ما اضطر الشرطة  لإطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع لتفريق الجماهير الغاضبة .
 وخرج الحكم تحت حماية الشرطة واضطر لاعبو الشرطة للسير على اقدامهم لمدة نصف ساعة بحثا عن البص الذي يقلهم إلى مقر إقامتهم .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قامت  رابطة اللاعبيين السودانيين  المقيمين بانجلترا بتكوين منتخب باسم السودان   يهدف إلي تغذية المنتخب السوداني بالمواهب السودانيه بالخارج ويواصل  تدريباته مع المباريات الوديه بشكل متواصل ويشارك معهم لاعب منتخبنا موفق  عادل الذي حضر للسودان الشهر الماضي  بالامس لعب المنتخب السوداني بانجلترا  مباراة وديه مع نظيره العراقي انتهت بفوز السودان بخماسيه مقابل هدفين  للعراق âپ¦ #زول_سبورت












*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل 

 عودة قناة الملاعب إلي مدار النايل سات 
  رشحت انباء عن عزم قناة تاسيتي الملاعب  المتخصصة في الشان الرياضي  والمالك الحصري للدوري الممتاذ العودة إلي مدار النايل سات في الاول من  ياناير المقبل بعد أن شارف عقدها مع الشركة العربية للاتصالات عرب سات علي  الانتهاء وقد استقبل جمهور القناة هذا النباء بفرح كببر واعتبروها فرصة  سانحة لمتابعة الدوري علي المدار المحبب للشعب السوداني وكانت الملاعب قد  انتقلت إلي عرب سات العام الماضي والآن تستعد للعودة إلي قواعدها 
 وقد أكد مراقبون أن عودة الملاعب إلي مدار النايل سات تمثل ضربة موجعة  لعرب سات التي كانت تعول عليها كحاصنة تستقطب من خلالها مجموعة القنوات  وتفيد مصادر أن مجموعة من شركات الاقمار الصناعية ستتوافد إلي الخرطوم خلال  اليومين القادمبن لتقديم عروض غير مسبوقة تصل إلي تخفيضات بنسبة ظ¥ظ % مما  ستشكل منافسا حقيقيا لتمدد عرب سات في السوق السوداني

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* سوداكال يصوّب أنظاره لثنائي أفريقي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
سوداكال يدخل في مفاوضاتٍ مع لاعبين من أفريقيا لدعم صفوف المريخ في الانتدابات الشتوية.
قالت  مصادر موثوقة لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ رئيس نادي المريخ ـ آدم عبد الله سوداكال ـ  أجرى اتصالاتٍ مع لاعبين من أفريقيا”مدافع ومهاجم”، لدعم صفوف الفريق.
وأشارت المصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إلى أنّ سوداكال تواصل مع وكلاء اللاعبين، لبحث إمكانية انتقالهما في يناير القادم.
وينتظر أنّ تتمّ عملية التفاوض مع اللاعبين خلال الأيام المقبلة.
ويعمل المريخ جاهدًا من أجل إبرام صفقات ناجحة في التسجيلات الشتوية التي ستبدأ في يناير من أجل دعم الفريق تأهبًا لتحديات الموسم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال ينجو من”كمين” الشرطة القضارف
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
في مباراةٍ شهدت قذف الجماهير الملعب بالحجارة، حسم الهلال الخرطوم مغامرة الشرطة القضارف بثلاثية.
نجا  الهلال الخرطوم من فخ مضيفه الشرطة القضارف وتغلّب عليه بثلاثة أهداف  مقابل هدفين، في المباراة التي جمعت بينها مساء اليوم”الأربعاء” ضمن  المرحلة الخامسة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.
وبكّر الهلال بالهدف  الأوّل في الدقيقة الـ”25â€³ أحرزه اللاعب وليد الشعلة، ثم أضاف أطهر الطاهر  الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة الـ”72â€³، وعزّز مؤمن عصام بالهدف الرابع في  الدقيقة الـ”75â€³،
وقلّص للشرطة القضارف اللاعب زاهر  في الدقيقة الـ”84â€³، وأضاف شهاب صديق في الدقيقة الـ”88â€³.
وبالنتيجة، رفع الهلال رصيده إلى”25â€³ نقطة، فيما بقي الشرطة القضارف في”10â€³.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* مباراتان قويتان في الدوري الممتاز
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
عجلة الدوري الممتاز تواصل دورانها غدًا”الخميس” بلقائين في بورتسودان والفاشر.
يحلّ  أهلي مروي في السادسة والنصف من مساء غدٍ”الخميس” ضيفًا على حي العرب  بورتسودان في جولة تعدّ ذات أهمية للفريقين في منافسة الممتاز.
وسيسعى  حي العرب صاحب الضيافة إلى تحقيق نتيجة إيجابية وتعزيز موقعه في المنافسة  التي يتربّع عليها في المركز  الرابع برصيد يصل إلى”24â€³ نقطة.
ويجمع الفريق الشهير بـ”ملوك الشمال” في رصيده”13â€³ نقطة، ويتطّلع إلى الفوز ومواصلة رحلة النتائج المميزة في الجولات الأخيرة.
وفي مباراةٍ ثانية، سيكون مريخ الفاشر على موعدٍ مع تحدٍ صعب عندما يستقبل ضيفه الرابطة كوستي.
ويدخل  ممثل الفاشر اللقاء في جعبته”20â€³ نقطة، أما الرابطة فيملك”12â€³ نقطة، سيسعى  جاهدًا لتحقيق نتيجة إيجابية تدعم مشواره في التقدّم خطواتٍ إلى الأمام  وتجاوز المنطقة الخطرة.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* نادي الأهلي الخرطوم يجيز النظام الأساسي
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
الجمعية العمومية لنادي الأهلي الخرطوم كوّنت لجنتي الانتخابات والاستئنافات اليوم.
أعلنت  اللجنة القانونية باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني بقيادة خير السيد عبد القادر  عن إجازة النظام الأساسي لنادي الأهلي الخرطوم اليوم”الأربعاء” بحضور”128â€³  عضوًا.
وتمّ خلال الجمعية العمومية للأهلي الخرطوم تكوين لجنتي الانتخابات والاستئنافات.
وتسبق خطوة إجازة النظام الأساسي، الانتخابات المزمّع قيامها الشهر المقبل من أجلّ انتخاب مجلس إدارة جديد.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الهلال ينجو من”كمين” الشرطة القضارف
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
في مباراةٍ شهدت قذف الجماهير الملعب بالحجارة، حسم الهلال الخرطوم مغامرة الشرطة القضارف بثلاثية.

نجا  الهلال الخرطوم من فخ مضيفه الشرطة القضارف وتغلّب عليه بثلاثة أهداف  مقابل هدفين، في المباراة التي جمعت بينها مساء ”الأربعاء” ضمن  المرحلة الخامسة عشر من منافسة الدوري الممتاز.

وبكّر الهلال بالهدف  الأوّل في الدقيقة الـ”25â€³ أحرزه اللاعب وليد الشعلة، ثم أضاف أطهر الطاهر  الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة الـ”72â€³، وعزّز مؤمن عصام بالهدف الرابع في  الدقيقة الـ”75â€³،
وقلّص للشرطة القضارف اللاعب زاهر  في الدقيقة الـ”84â€³، وأضاف شهاب صديق في الدقيقة الـ”88â€³.
وبالنتيجة، رفع الهلال رصيده إلى”25â€³ نقطة، فيما بقي الشرطة القضارف في”10â€³.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اللعب على الورق
 جعفـــــر سليمـان

               رفقا بالغربال ..فإنه جزء منا! 
  • قسا معظم عشاق المريخ على نجم الفريق خلال الثلاثة سنوات الماضية،  وهدافه الأبرع، محمد عبد الرحمن، وذلك في أعقاب البيان الذي أصدرته رابطة  المريخ بقطر، والتي نالت هي أيضا حظاً من سياط النقد اللاهبة من الغالبية. 
 • بداية.. علينا تثبيت حقائق لا يمكن أن نتجاوزها، وهي أن النجم الشاب  محمد عبد الرحمن أكمل فترته مع المريخ، بعد أن أوفى بكل وعوده مع الزعيم،  وقد قدم مواسم فيها العطاء ممزوج بالدهشة، وقد صار أسمه جزء من تأريخ  المريخ الذي لا يمكن تجاوزه مطلقا بعد أن وضع بصمته واضحة على نتائج الفريق  محلياً وخارجياً. 
 • ميدو ..نجم من ذهب ..قدم للمريخ يعاني من ظلم  ماحق، وكان يمكن أن تنتهي سيرته قبل أن تبدأ لولا أن تداركته عناية الله  وقادته للقلعة الحمراء، حيث إحتضان النجوم، ورعاية المواهب النادرة مثل  موهبته. 
 • ولم يكذب الغربال خبراً ، حيث فجر كل طاقاته رفقة النجوم،  وقدم مستويات هائلة، جعلته هداف الفريق الأوحد، ملبياً كل إحتياجات الفريق  الفنية، فيما يخص الشق الهجومي حيث صار سر أسرار الإبداع الأحمر. 
 •  أنتهت فترته مع المريخ، ومن حقه أن يختار إما الإستمرار حيثما عرف  الإستقرار، أو البحث عن تجربة مختلفة في مكان آخر، فهذا حق كفلته له كل  حقوق الإحتراف، ولا غضاضة إن أختار غير المريخ بعد أن أجزل العطاء ولم يبخل  بذرة عرق ، حتى فقد مشواره في خواتيمه مصاباً من أجل إسعاد جمهور المريخ  الذي أرسل له كل إشارات الحب . 
 • وإن تداعى جمهور المريخ وعشاقه،  ممثلا ذلك في رابطة المريخ بقطر، لأجل إعانته لتجاوز إصابته، فهذا جزء من  رد جميل له على ما قدمه للزعيم، ولا يمكن لعاشق مريخي أن يمتن على من بادل  الوفاء بالوفاء بكل تأكيد..حتى وإن عزم الرحيل فيكفي ما قدمه دون من أو  أذى.  
 •  والحقيقة الثانية التي يجب تثبيتها، وهي أن الأخوة في رابطة  قطر، لم يبخلوا يوما على المريخ بجزيل العطاء، وتفردوا وتفننوا في خدمة  المحبوب، وقدموا عطاءً ثراً ، وجد كل التقدير والإحترام لدى جمهور المريخ. 
 • وإن لم يوفقوا في البيان الذي صدر بشأن التفاوض مع الغربال، وقد جاء  صادماً فهذا لا يلغي تماماً كل ما قدموه، ويجعلنا نعرضهم للعن السخط،  ونجردهم من عطاء وافر كان ولا زال محل التقدير، وسيظل. 
 • وثالث  الحقائق وأهمها، هو أن شلة الفشل هي سبب في زهد محمد عبد الرحمن وعدم رغبته  في اللعب فترة أخرى مع المريخ، وبحثه عن العروض الأخرى، فقد علمنا من  مصادر مؤكدة أن هذه الشلة الفاشلة، عرضت عليه العودة وحالما أتاه عرض فإن  نسبة كبيرة تذهب إليهم من ريع الصفقة ويقال أنها (60%) من عائد عقد  إحترافه، حالما أتاه عرض، وأن ينال منها ميدو النذر اليسير ويكون ذلك  مكتوباً !!! 
 • هذا ما حدث وخفى على الناس ..فهل هناك عاقل يقبل بمثل  هذا الشرط، حتى وإن كان يذوب حباً في المريخ، إنها قسيمة ظالمة، وضعت  أمامه، وهو ما تعرض له رفاقه في مرات سابقة (السماني، بكري المدنية، وأحمد  آدم)!! 
 • شيء آخر يجب التوقف عنده قبل الحكم على محمد عبد الرحمن  بالجحود والتنكر للمريخ وغيرها من مذمات لاحقته خلال اليومين الماضيين، وهو  سؤال نضعه أمام الأخوة برابطة قطر والأخ حازم مصطفى الذي أعلن وعلى الملأ  كيف دارت مفاوضاتهم مع اللاعب!! 
 • هل تمت إي خطوة جادة تجاه الغربال  بعد الإتفاق معه على مبلغ الخمسون ألف دولار، بمعنى ، هل إتبع القول  بالفعل، وتم مثلا منحه جزء من هذا الملبغ كضمان جدية من قبل المريخ، أم  أنها مجرد أحاديث يمكن أن تذهب أدراج الرياح! 
 • يجب أن يكون مجرد  التفاوض (بقروش) ولا يكون الإتفاق مع اللاعبين مجرد حديث انشائي ومجرد  وعود، لأن الإتفاق وإتباع ذلك بخطوة جادة يعني إستمرار التفاوض، وإكمال  الإتفاق في سلاسة تامة وهدوء مع مراعاة مصلحة كل الأطراف.! 
 • لكن هل ننتظر ذلك من مجلس يفكر له مدثر خيري مثلا!! 
 • أحبتي ..  محمد عبد الرحمن لاعب طموح قدم للمريخ ولم يبخل عليه في يوم  من الأيام وإينما أستدعاه المدربون أجاب دعوتهم بكل أريحية، وكان من أهم  الإضافات التي مرت على تأريخ المريخ الحديث فلا يمكن أن نغفل كل ذلك حتى  وإن ذهب إلى نادي آخر.   
 في نقاط
 • كل فشل أو تعقيد في المريخ تقف خلفه شلة الفشل التي تبحث عن أشياء لا علاقة لها بمصلحة المريخ البتة. 
 • هل صحيح أن أحمد بيبو ..مريض فعلا ، أم أن هناك أسباب أخرى. 
 • ما علاقة غيابه بما قدم له من عرض سخيف للأحتراف بنادي سعودي صاعد إلى الدرجة الأولى وضغطه من أجل قبول هذا العرض. 
 • تباً للأيام التي جعلت أمثال هذه الشلة المدمرة تتسلق حائط المريخ النقي، وتلوثه بممارسات إدارية هي قمة الفساد. 
 • أحدهم أتى وهو يشتكي لطوب الأرض من الفقر، تقول الأخبار أنه قام بتغيير سيارته ثلاثة مرات!! 
 • وما خفي أفظع!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 * رونالدو يقود يوفنتوس لإسقاط ليفركوزن في عقر داره
 * الريال يثأر من كلوب بروج .. وباريس يستعرض بخماسية في جالطة سراي
 * أتالانتا يصعق شاختار بثلاثية ويخطف بطاقة التأهل
 * مانشستر سيتي يبدد أحلام دينامو زغرب برباعية
 * العلامة الكاملة تزين انتصار بايرن ميونخ على توتنهام
 * أتلتيكو مدريد يحجز مقعده في ثمن نهائي الأبطال
 * العربي يسجّل هدفًا قاتلاً ويقود أولمبياكوس للدوري الأوروبي
 * السد يتجاوز فخ هينجين بصعوبة في مونديال الأندية
 * مالانجو ينتزع فوزا ثمينا للرجاء أمام التطواني بالدوري المرب
 * قطار الأهلي يدهس دجلة ويخطف صدارة الدوري المصري
 * الإسماعيلي يتخطى المقاصة.. وحرس الحدود يتعثر أمام إف سي مصر
 * شباب الأهلي يكتسح الوحدة ويواصل مطاردة الشارقة
 * تعادل العين مع النصر في الدوري الإماراتي
 * شرطة كتالونيا تؤكد بإمكانية خوض "الكلاسيكو" يوم الأربعاء المقبل
 * إصابة غريبة لفرنسي كومان نجم بايرن ميونخ أمام توتنهام
 * إنتر ميلان يفتح الباب لرحيل لاوتارو مارتينيز
 * مودريتش: الخصم المُقبل سيكون صعبا مهما كان اسمه
 * رودريجو: هدف فينيسيوس هدية على مجهوده
 * جيسوس: لن أتوقف عن تسجيل الأهداف
 * هيجواين: عانينا في الشوط الأول أمام ليفركوزن
 * رونالدو يفقد أعصابه بسبب مشجع
 * جاتوزو: سأعيد نابولي لدوري الأبطال.. وأنشيلوتي بمكانة أبي
 * جوميز: آسيا أرضي.. وجاهزون لتشريف الكرة السعودية
 * مدرب هينجين: تفاصيل بسيطة وراء هزيمتنا أمام السد

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14 :
 * مريخ الفاشر (-- : --) الرابطة كوستي الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

 * حي العرب بورتسودان (-- : --) اهلي مروي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب الرياضية

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الأوروبي 🇪🇺 - المجموعات :
 * أبويل - قبرص (-- : --) إشبيلية - إسبانيا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * بازل - سويسرا (-- : --) طرابزون - تركيا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 8

 * خيتافي - إسبانيا (-- : --) كراسنودار - روسيا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 7

 * رين - فرنسا (-- : --) لاتسيو - إيطاليا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * كلوج - رومانيا (-- : --) سيلتك - إسكوتلندا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * آينتراخت - ألمانيا (-- : --) فيتوريا - البرتغال الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * ستاندر دو لياج - بلجيكا (-- : --) آرسنال - إنجلترا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 1

 دينامو كييف - أوكرانيا (-- : --) لوغانو - سويسرا الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 11

 * كوبنهاجن - الدانمارك (-- : --) مالمو - السويد الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 13

 * آيندهوفن - هولندا (-- : --) روزنبورغ - النرويج الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * لاسك لينز - النمسا (-- : --) سبورتينج لشبونة - البرتغال الساعة : 19:55 .. القناة : beIN 12

 * روما - إيطاليا (-- : --) وولفسبيرجر - النمسا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * مونشنغلادباخ - ألمانيا (-- : --) إسطنبول - تركيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * مانشستر يونايتد - إنجلترا (-- : --) آلكمار - هولندا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 1

 * وولفرهامبتون - إنجلترا (-- : --) بشكتاش - تركيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * فولفسبورج - ألمانيا (-- : --) سانت إيتيان - فرنسا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * إسبانيول - إسبانيا (-- : --) سسكا موسكو - روسيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * بورتو - البرتغال (-- : --) فينورد روتردام - هولندا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 7

——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 :
* الاتحاد السكندري (-- : --) طنطا الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
 * المصري (-- : --) المقاولون العرب الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة
 * الزمالك (-- : --) بيراميدز الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : النيل للرياضة

——————————————

 
■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14 :

 * الشرطة القضارف (2 : 3) الهــلال
 * الخرطوم الوطني (1 : 0) الفلاح عطبرة

 #الترتيب: المريخ (29) الأمل (27) الهلال (25) حي العرب (24) مريخ الفاشر (20)
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة A :
 * باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا  (5 : 0) جالطة سراي - تركيا
 * كلوب بروج - بلجيكا (1 : 3) ريال مدريد - إسبانيا
 #الترتيب: سان جيرمان (16) ريال مدريد (11)  كلوب بروج (3) جالطة سراي (2) 
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة B :
 * بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا (3 : 1) توتنهام - إنجلترا
 * أوليمبياكوس - اليونان (1 : 0) سرفينا زفيزدا - صربيا
 #الترتيب: بايرن ميونيخ (18) توتنهام (10) أوليمبياكوس (4) سرفينا (3) 
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة B :
 * دينامو زغرب - كرواتيا (1 : 4) مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا
 * شاختار - أوكرانيا (0 : 3) أتلانتا - إيطاليا
 #الترتيب: مانشستر سيتي (14) أتلانتا (7) شاختار (6) دينامو زغرب (5) 
——————————————
 ◄ دوري أبطال أوروبا 🇪🇺 - المجموعة B :
 * أتلتيكو مدريد - إسبانيا (2 : 0) لوكوموتيف - روسيا
 * باير ليفركوزن - ألمانيا (0 : 2) يوفنتوس - إيطاليا
 #الترتيب: يوفنتوس (16) أتلتيكو (10) باير ليفركوزن (6) لوكوموتيف (3)
——————————————
 ◄ كأس العالم للأندية 🌍 - قطر :
 * السد - قطر (3 : 1) هينجين - كاليدونيا 
 ملحوظة: تأهل السد للمرحلة المقبلة
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري المصري  - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 7 :
 * حرس الحدود (0 : 0) نادي مصر
 * الاسماعيلي   (2 : 0) مصر المقاصة

 * وادي دجلة  (0 : 3) الاهلي 
——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغربال يرفض مقابلة وفد الهلال


كفرووتر/ الخرطوم/ خاص/
 كشفت  متابعات كفرووتر الدقيقة أن لاعب المريخ محمد عبد الرحمن الشهير بالغربال  رفض مقابلة وفد الهلال لبحث إمكانية عودته الى الهلال واكد اللاعب انه لن  يلعب في السودان لغير المريخ وانه يرغب في الاحتراف الخارجي

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفاح: المريخ كبير وهدفنا التتويج بالممتاز
كتب/ موسي مصطفي/ 
قال مدرب  الأمل عطبرة كفاح صالح الجيلي في حديث خص به كفرووتر أن الامل عطبرة يسعي  للحصول على بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويلعب من اجل التتويج بالممتاز وانه يملك  قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة ترحل مع اللاعبين لكل مدن السودان مبينا انها ستغيير  دفة الامور في التشجيع في مقبل السنوات وقال عن مباراة المريخ بعطبرة انها  مباراة قمة لانها تجمع بين افضل فريقين حاليا في السودان ما بين المتصدر  والبطل وبين الامل الساعي للتويج بالبطولة وانها لن تكون سهلة  ويتوقع ان  تجذب الرياضيين وتشهد البذل من الطرفين

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عمود الأمس 

 في السلك 
بابكر سلك 

 فيهو قائم 
 ‏
 [ كلنا سمع ببيان رابطة قطر العملاقة حول مفاوضات إعادة قيد )ميدو( الحبيب .
 [ وبالرجوع للبيان نجد أن )ميدو( وحسب ما جاء فيه قد رفض عرض المية وخمسين الف دولار لإعادة قيدة تلاتة سنين بدون الرواتب والحوافز.
 [ ومرد ذلك حسب البيان تفضيل )ميدو ( للإحتراف الخارجي.
 [ وهذه خطوة نؤيده عليها لأنها تفتح باباً للاعبي الداخل لولوج السوق الدولي.
 [ أما إذا كان السبب هو فتح باب للمزايدة.
 [ فأننا نقول لميدو المية وخمسين ذاتها كتيرة.
 [ يعني لو أديناك المية وخمسين الف دولار ندي العقرب ستمية وخمسين الف دولار؟.
 [ ورمضان نديهو كم؟.
 [ قياساً بعدد الخانات التي يجيدها مفروض نديهو بالميت خمسمية الف دولار.
 [ لذا يا)ميدو( قشة ماتعتر ليك.
 [ وسنحتفل بك عند الوداع ونكرمك على الفترة الزاهية التي قضيتها بيننا في رحاب المريخ الذي جعل منك نجماً يفاوض بالدولار.
 [ ولن ننسى لك أهدافك في الهلال.
 [ ولا أهدافك في البطولة العربية.
 [ بالذات الهدف الذي أبدع العقرب في تمريرته لك من دائرة السنتر.
 [ ولن يقلل من احتفالنا بك صيامك عن التهديف في أول مواسمك معنا.
 [ تتذكر أول )قون جبتو( في أهلي عطبرة بعطبرة فرحت كيف؟.
 [ وقتها صبرنا على صيامك طويلاً لأننا نادي تربوي.
 [ ولايقلل من إنجازك أهدارك لركلة الجزاء أمام هلال الأبيض التي كانت لها قصة.
 [ أيها الناس
 [ مية وخمسين الف دولار مقدم عقد لتلاتة سنين كتيرة جداً ولو كان ذلك اللاعب هو كمال عبدالوهاب ذات نفسو.
 [ مع خالص أمنياتنا ل )الغربال( بتحقيق النجاحات في المرحلة القادمة مع النادي الذي يوقع له سواءً كان داخلياً أو خارجياً.
 [ أما المريخ فكلامو واضح.
 [ يفتح الله.
 [ ولو نزل السعر هناك شرط.
 [ التقرير العلاجي والكشف الطبي قبل التنفيذ.
 [ يعني حسب كلام السماسرة التفتيش قبل التوثيق.
 [ قد لاتعجب الحالة الراهنة المشتري.
 [ فالعيب في القائم بقوم البيعة.
 [ ولا شنو؟.
 [ المهم
 [ نتمنى لميدو التوفيق في مشواره الجديد.
 [ ونذكره.
 [ أنت غايب من بداية الدوري ونحنا متصدرين يا حبيب.
 [ متصدرين بدون مهاجمين كمان.
 [ المهم ..
 [ نجي لي مشكلة المواصلات.
 [ مجرد التنظيم والرقابة بحل الإشكالية.
 [ كلو عربية تلتزم بخطها.
 [ الهايسات الملاكي الراغبات في نقل المواطنين يطلعن تصديق بخط معين.
 [ وكل العربات الشغالة في نقل المواطنين يلزموهن بعدد من الرحلات معين.
 [ تبدأ الرحلة من أول محطة وتنتهي في آخر محطة.
 [ عشان نلغي حكاية حافلات الحاج يوسف البتشحن لي كوكو لتشحن من كوكو للحاج يوسف.
 [ جشع يولد معاناة جديدة للمواطن.
 [ تقوم من ليبيا بتوقيع وزمن.
 [ يتم اعتماد الرحلة ليك في الحاج يوسف بزمن وتوقيع.
 [ تكمل فردك تأخد تذكرتك وتتوجه للمحطة المعينة تشيل جازك.
 [ أبيت الكلام ده بي جازك يا حبيب.
 [ كده بنضمن أنو الجاز المدعوم حق المواطن استفاد منو المواطن.
 [ وبنقدر نلزم الحافلة بالرحلة والتعريفة.
 [ وبنقدر نكمل عربات الخطوط الفيها كثافة.
 [ وبنعمل نواة لدعم عربات نقل المواطنين بزيت مدعوم ولساتك مدعومات وفي المستقبل قطع غيار معفية من الجمارك.
 [ وكلو لأجل المواطن.
 [ أيها الناس.
 [ أن تنصروا الله ينصركم.
 [ أها
 [ نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم
 [ كان شفت يا والينا.
 [ أنا مصر جداً.
 [ أني أرى شجراً متحركاً علينا.
 سلك كهربا
 ننساك كيف والكلب قال إنتو المحليات. مشن وين؟؟ شجرة هوزز ولا شنو؟؟
 وإلى لقاء
 سلك




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حائط صد
محمودالدرديري اوسونو

 خطوات تصحيح



  *لا تزال الأوضاع الإدارية في نادي المريخ (محلك سر) والجميع ينتظر خطوات  عملية وواقعية واكثر جدية من مجلس الإدارة فيما يتعلق بقضية النظام الأساسي  والذي (كان ومازال) بمثابة القنبلة المؤقوتة فى عالم المريخ
 *قرر  مجلس المريخ فى اخر إجتماعاته إنزال النظام الأساسي على ارض الواقع والعمل  به. وهي خطوة (تكميلية) لمشروع إجازة النظام الأساسي الذي تمت إجازته قبل  فترة ليست بالقليلة
 *ولكن لا زالت خطوات المجلس متثاقله جداً تجاه  ترتيب الوضع الإداري داخل النادي ولم تُقدم الإدارة اى (بينة) حتي الان  تؤكد علي رغبة المجلس فى الوصول بالوضع الإداري نحو بر الامان
 *كنا  ننتظر من مجلس المريخ إتخاذ خطوات واضحة المعالم تنتهي بقيام إنتخابات  نزيهة تمحي الصورة السيئة للجمعيات العمومية السابقة لنادي المريخ والتي  تسببت في وصول شخصيات لمجلس الإدارة ماكان لها ان تصل لهذه المواقع لولا  تجار العضوية او يُمكن ان نطلق عليهم (تجار الرقيق) وهو وصف اكثر واقعية من  وجهة نظري الشخصية
 *وحتى لا تتكرر مثل هذه التصرفات كان من الأجدى  لمجلس المريخ وضع (خارطة طريق) للممارسة الديموقراطية التي من المفترض ان  تشهدها ديار الاحمر بدلاً من (الكلفته) التي سيكون عليها واقع الحال إذا ما  سارت الامور بنفس الوتيرة الحالية حتى إقتراب موعد عقد الجمعية العمومية
  *من حق مجتمع المريخ ان يقرر مصير النادي بعيداً عن اي (تاثيرات خارجية)  يُمكن ان تُفرز مجلس عبارة عن (مسخ مشوه) لن يستطع إخراج النادي من النفق  المظلم الذي يعيش فيه منذ فترة من الزمان
 *إبتعد الجميع من الحديث  عن الاوضاع الإداريه فى النادي وضرورة تسارع الخطوات للتجهيز من اجل قيام  جمعية عمومية تنقذ النادي من مستنقع السوء والفشل الذي عليه الحال
  *وساهمت نتائج فريق كرة القدم المميزة فى الفترة الاخيرة بصورة كبيرة فى  (تخفيف الضغط) على المجلس من جانب الجماهير المطالبة بالضغط على المجلس  اكثر واكثر حتي نضمن  إكتمال كافة الترتيبات المتعلقة بقيام الجمعية  العمومية قبل وقت كافي تفادياً لأي سيناريوهات محتمله  
 *حتى الان  نجد ان مجلس المريخ قد إستفاد من  نتائج فريق كرة القدم بنسبة كبيرة فى  (ستر عوراته) والتي ستنكشف مجدداً وستسقط عنها (ورقة التوت) متي ما تعرض  فريق كرة القدم لاي تعثر فى قادم الايام لا سمح الله
 *لذلك فإن المراهنة على نتائج فريق كرة القدم من اجل (مواصلة التشبث) بمقاعد الإدارة يعتبر ضرباً من ضروب الجنون
  *وسيكون مجتمع المريخ ككل مسئولاً عن اي إخفاق يحدث فى الجانب الإداري  خلال الفترة القادمة بعد ان (إنبهر) الجميع بإنتصارات فريق كرة القدم  وتناسوا (الجهاد الاكبر) المتعلق بضرورة المساهمة فى وصول مجلس جديد لسُدة  الحكم الاحمر وقادراً على صناعة الفارق والوصول بسفينة الاحمر نحو شواطئ  الامان
 *مطلوب من كل اهل المريخ نفض غبار الكسل عن انفسهم والمساهمة  فى تصحيح الاوضاع داخل النادي عبر العمل على إكتساب العضوية فى المقام  الاول و(إجبار) المجلس علي تسهيل وتبسيط إجراءات إكتساب العضوية من خلال  التدافع نحو مكاتب العضوية بديار النادي
 *يجب ان يبدأ كل فرد من اهل  المريخ ثورة التغيير من نفسه ولا ينتظر التغيير والإصلاح من مجلس الإدارة  الذي لن يكون حريصاً على مصلحة النادي اكثر من حرص المشجع البسيط الذي ينام  ليستيقظ على واقع اجمل لمعشوقه
 *حتى وإن حاول المجلس (التلاعب او  المراوغة) فى موضوع العضوية وقيام الجمعية العمومية.يجب ان يشكل جمهور  المريخ (نقطة الضغط) التى تُعيد الامور لنصابها الصحيح وتُجبر المجلس علي  القيام بالخطوات الصحيحة تجاه تغيير الواقع الإداري نحو الافضل داخل النادي
  *اما الصمت والجلوس على الرصيف وإنتظار (التحرك والحلول) من جانب المجلس  فلن ياتي بجديد بل يدخل فى خانة (الإستسلام للواقع) والقبول بكل ما يصدر من  المجلس حتي وإن وصل الحال إلي نقطة صرف النظر عن قيام الجمعية العمومية  والمواصلة على نفس الواقع الحالي
 *وحتي لا يحدث هذا الامر يجب ان  نبدأ خطوات التصحيح منذ الان وان يحرص كل فرد من مجتمع الفريق في (وضع  بصمته) لتحديد مستقبل النادي الإداري
 اخر الكلام
 التغيير مسئولية الجميع




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة
شداد وفساد التجنيس


  * طالعت حديثاً للدكتور كمال شداد رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لصحيفة البيان  الإماراتية عن تجنيس اللاعبين الأجانب ضمن تقرير شامل وعام قدمه الزميل  الصحفي المغترب ياسر قاسم عن تجنيس اللاعبين الأجانب ونشر بصحيفة البيان..
  * هاجم الدكتور كمال شداد المسئولين السابقين على الفوضى التي أحدثوها في  عملية تجنيس اللاعبين الأجانب محاباة لأندية القمة بالسودان..
 * كما  وجه شداد اتهامات خطيرة للقضاء السوداني والمحكمة الدستورية بتجاوز  القوانين في مسألة التجنيس لتحقيق رغبة مسئولين في الانحياز للأندية.. وفي  هذا إشارة لمواحهة رئيس الهلال السابق صلاح إدريس لاتحاد الكرة والدكتور  شداد حول مشاركة لاعبين مجنسين مع فريق الهلال.
 * تجنيس اللاعبين  الأجانب كان تحايلاً من أندية القمة لضم أكبر عدد من اللاعبين الأجانب لأن  اللوائح لا تسمح بضم أكثر من ثلاقة لاعبين أجانب.. وبالذات من قبل نادي  الهلال الذي ضم كشفه في إحدى المرات 10 لاعبين أجانب (3 أجانب + 6 أجانب  مجنسين) منهم لاعبي جنوب السودان  أتير توماس وجمعة جينارو.
 * فكرة  تسجيل لاعبين أجانب بمنحهم الجنسية السودانية عبر رئاسة الجمهورية ابتدعها  نادي الهلال عبر رئيسه السابق صلاح إدريس.. على أساس حاجة النادي للدعم في  مشواره الأفريقي..
 * منح الجنسية السودانية للأجانب في قانون  الجنسية له شروط يصعب استيفاءها للاعبي الكرة الأجانب منها شرط الإقامة  لسنوات في البلد.. ولكن القانون يمنح رئيس الجمهورية الحق في تجنيس أجنبي  لأداء مهمة معينة تخدم البلد وهذا التجنيس يكون مؤقتاً ينتهي بنهاية المهمة  ولا يجدد إلا عبر الرئاسة.
 * لهذا كان يتم استخراج (جنسية مهام) من  قبل الرئاسة للاعبين الأجانب لتقوية الأندية المشاركة أفريقياً.. وهناك  العديد من الدول تمنح الجنسية للاعبين أجانب للمشاركة مع منتخباتها الوطنية  وبشروط حددها الفيفا مثل إقامة اللاعب الأجنبي خمسة أعوام على الأقل أو  يكون والداه يعملان في البلد مانح الجنسية أو يدرس اللاعب في البلد.. وبشرط  ألا يكون قد شارك من قبل مع منتخبات بلده الأصلي..
 * جنسية المهام  التي تمنحها رئاسة الجمهورية لنادي سوداني بطلب منه وبغرض دعمه في مشواره  الأفريقي تعتبر جنسية منحت خصيصاً للنادي الذي يطلبها وتنتهي جنسية المهام  بنهاية الغرض الذي منحت له، ولا يجوز تحويلها لنادي آخر إلا بطلب من النادي  الآخر وبموافقة رئيس الجمهورية.
 * للأسف الشديد لم يقم اتحاد الكرة  ورئيسه شداد بتنظيم ومراعاة أسس منح جنسيات المهام  للأندية واعتبارها  منتهية بنهاية عقد اللاعب الأجنبي المجنس مع ناديه..
 * والسبب في  هذا التجاوز الخطير لأسس جنسيات المهام محاباة نادي الهلال ومنحه الفرصة  لضم لاعبين أجانب مجنسين بجنسيات مهام منحت لأندية أخرى..
 * ومثال  لذلك قام نادي الهلال بتسجيل لاعب المريخ النيجيري المجنس سالمون جابسون  بجنسية المهام التي طلبها نادي المريخ للاعب.. وعلى الرغم من أن نادي  المريخ قدم خطاباً للرئاسة لسحب جنسية سالمون لكنه لم يجد رداً.. وتم تسجيل  سالمون للهلال بجنسية المريخ!!
 * ومن المؤسف إن المريخ أدين فيما  بعد في قانونية مشاركة لاعبه الايفواري المجنس باسكال عندما عاد للنادي مرة  أخرى بعد انتقاله لتنزانيا بحجة إن المريخ قدم خطاباً للرئاسة لسحب جنسية  باسكال عندما انتقل إلى تنزانيا..
 * أدانوا المريخ في إعادة باسكال  كمجنس دون أن يخطروا النادي أو يخطروا اللاعب بسحب الجنسية.. بينما تجاهلوا  طلب المريخ لسحب جنسية سالمون جابسون حتى يمكنوا نادي الهلال من تسجيله  كمجنس!! وكل هذا كان فساداً من قبل المسئولين المنحازين للهلال والمتربصين  بالمريخ..
 * عندما صدر قرار إيقاف تجنيس لاعبي الكرة نهائياً من قبل  الرئاسة.. كان من المفترض أن يقرر الدكتور شداد اعتبار جنسية أي لاعب  أجنبي منتهية بنهاية عقده مع ناديه في السودان..
 * ولكن شداد الذي  يدعي أنه يحارب تجنيس الأجانب في السودان.. تجاهل هذا الكلام المنطقي وسمح  للأجانب المجنسين الذين تنتهي عقوداتهم مع أنديتهم بالانتقال لأندية أخرى  بنفس جنسياتهم القديمة.. أتدرون ما السبب في ذلك؟ السبب تمكين نادي الهلال  من ضم حارس مرمى المريخ الأوغندي المجنس جمال سالم الذي انتهى عقده مع  المريخ!!
 * على الدكتور كمال شداد ألا يتمشدخ بأنه يحارب تجنيس  اللاعبين من أجل الوطن ولدرجة هجومه على القضاء والمحكمة الدستورية  واتهامها بالفساد..
 * إذا كان شداد حادباً على الوطن ويحارب التجنيس  لما سمح لأي لاعب أجنبي مجنس ينتهي عقده بالاستمرار في اللعب بالسودان  بجنسية مهام قديمة يفترض أن تنتهي بنهاية الغرض الذي منحت من أجله وبطلب من  النادي السابق..
 * إذا كان القضاء والمحكمة الدستورية فاسدون في  قضايا التجنيس كما قال شداد.. فشداد واتحاده أيضاً فاسدون بانحيازهم للهلال  وتمكينه من ضم حارس مرمى المريخ الأوغندي جمال سالم بحنسية مهام خاصة منحت  لنادي المريخ وليس للهلال!!
 صلي علي رسول الله




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسمياً - المتأهلين لدور الـ 16 من دوري أبطال أوروبا : 
 ‏🇩🇪 بايرن ميونخ
 ‏🇩🇪 دورتموند
 ‏🇩🇪 لايبزيغ 
 ‏🇪🇸 اتلتيكو مدريد 
 ‏🇪🇸 ريال مدريد 
 ‏🇪🇸 برشلونة
 ‏🇪🇸 فالنسيا
 ‏🇫🇷 سان جيرمان 
 ‏🇫🇷 ليون 
 ‏🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 ليفربول
 ‏🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 مان سيتي
 ‏🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 توتنهام 
 ‏🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 تشيلسي 
 ‏🇮🇹 نابولي 
 ‏🇮🇹 يوفنتوس
 ‏🇮🇹 اتلانتا

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* رئيس الشرطة القضارف لـ”باج نيوز”: خسرنا بطريقة غير أخلاقية أمام الهلال
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
يحمّل نادي الشرطة القضارف الهزيمة أمام الهلال إلى حكم المباراة،ويرى أنّه حرمه من الخروج بنتيجة إيجابية.
قال  رئيس نادي الشرطة القضارف اللواء عبد الله حسن عبد الله إنّ التحكيم ذبح  فريقه أمام الهلال في المباراة التي جرت بينهما في الجولة الخامسة عشر من  منافسة الدوري الممتاز، كاشفًا عن أنّهم تعرّضوا للخسارة بطريقةٍ غير  أخلاقية، لجهة عدم احترام لاعبي الهلال لمبادئ اللعب النظيف.
وأضاف”  لاعب الشرطة القضارف أخرج الكرة بسبب وجود لاعب مصاب في فريق الهلال،  وبدلاً من أنّ تعاد الكرة للشرطة القضارف، أحرز اللاعب الهدف الثالث، وهذه  كانت خطوة مستغربة جدًا من الجميع”.
وخسر الشرطة القضارف أمام الهلال الخرطوم بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين في المباراة التي لعبت”الأربعاء” بملعب القضارف.
وتابع عبد الله ” هل الهلال يحتاج إلى هذه الأساليب لكي يفوز؟، كان عليه احترام قاعدة اللعب النظيف مثلما فعل لاعب الشرطة”.
وأوضح عبد الله أنّ حكم المباراة لم يكن عادلاً وانحاز بشكلٍ كبير وفاضح لنادي الهلال، واحتسب ركلة جزاء وصفها بـ”الفضيحة”.
وتوقف رصيد الشرطة القضارف في النقطة الـ”10″ بعد الهزيمة أمام الهلال الخرطوم في الجولة السابقة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب مجموعات دوري ابطال اوروبا بعد انتهاء مباريات دور المجموعات 
الاول والثاني من كل مجموعة تاهل لدور ال 16
والثالث في كل مجموعة تاهل لدور ال 32  في الدوري الاوروبي 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الهدافين


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السد يتجاوز فخ هينجين بصعوبة في مونديال الأندية


قطر – كووورة




لاعبو السد
تأهل  السد للدور ربع النهائي من بطولة كأس العالم للأندية، وذلك بعد الفوز  الصعب على فريق هينجين من كالدوينيا الجديدة بنتيجة 3 / 1، في المباراة  التي أقيمت مساء امس الأربعاء، على ملعب جاسم بن حمد بنادي السد بعد وقت  إضافي، حيث انتهى الوقت الأصلي بالتعادل 1 /1.

سجل أهداف السد بغداد  بونجاح وعبد الكريم حسن وبيدرو ميجيل في الدقائق 27 و110 و115 في حين سجل  هدف هينجين الوحيد امي رويني في الدقيقة 46.

وبهذا الانتصار سوف يلعب السد مع فريق مونتيري المكسيكي في الدور ربع النهائي يوم السبت المقبل.

واجه السد صعوبات كبيرة من أجل تحقيق الفوز في اللقاء، وقدم بطل كالدونيا الجديدة مستوى جيدًا ونال احترام الجميع.

جاء  الشوط الأول بصورة غير متوقعة، لاسيما من جانب السد الذي واجه صعوبات  كبيرة، واكتفى بإنهائه بهدف وحيد، حيث إن التوقعات كانت تشير إلى أن الفريق  القطري سوف يتقدم، بفارق كبير من الأهداف نظرًا لضعف الفريق المنافس.

لكن فريق هينجين خالف كل التوقعات وظهر بحالة فنية جيدة تؤكد أنه ليس بالفريق السهل الذي لا يملك أي شيء يراهن عليه.

هاجم السد بقوة عن طريق الأنصاري، وأكرم وبونجاح مع تقدم جابي والهاجري من الوسط وكذلك ظهيري الجنب بيدرو وعبد الكريم حسن.

في  المقابل اعتمد فريق هينجين على الهجمات المرتدة السريعة التي شكلت خطورة  كبيرة على مرمى سعد الشيب، والذي أنقذ أكثر من فرصة خلال هذا الشوط.

شهد  هذا الشوط قيام السد بإجراء تغيير مبكر له بخروج عبد العزيز الأنصاري بعد  25 دقيقة ومشاركة حسن الهيدوس في محاولة لفتح جبهة يمنى قوية للفريق  القطري.



وبعد  مشاركة الهيدوس بدقيقتين نجح السد في التقدم بالهدف الأول الذي سجله بغداد  بونجاح بعد كرة تابعها من داخل منطقة الجزاء ولعبها في المرمى.

وتوقف اللعب بعدها حيث لجأ الحكم إلى تقنية الفيديو التي أثبتت صحة الهدف.


وفي  الدقيقة 40 سجل السد هدفا ثانيا عن طريق أكرم عفيف لكن بالعودة لتقنية  الفيديو تم إلغاء الهدف حيث اعتبر بغداد بونجاح متسللا في الكرة التي  تابعها أكرم، بعد أن سقطت من يد الحارس لكون بونجاح كان مواجها للحارس  وبالتالي حجب رؤيته.

وهاجم السد بشدة بحثا عن التعزيز دون جدوى لينتهي الشوط بتقدم الزعيم بهدف .




ومع  بداية الشوط الثاني فاجئ هينجين الجميع بتسجيل هدف التعادل في أول دقيقة  من الشوط من كرة وصلت إلى امي رويني وانفرد وسدد الكرة في المرمى.

وعاد الحكم لتقنية الفيديو حيث كان هناك شك حول دفع اللاعب صاحب الهدف مدافع السد، لكن تم احتساب الهدف بعدها.

وتصدى القائم لتسديدة قوية من جانب جابي وعادت للملعب ولم تجد المتابع من لاعبي السد لتضيع فرصة تسجيل الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 64.

ونجح حسن الهيدوس في تسجيل الهدف الثاني بالدقيقة 66 لكن ألغاه الحكم بسبب تسلل بغداد بونجاح في بداية اللعبة.

ضغط  السد بشدة بحثا عن هدف الفوز وأهدر اكرم عفيف أسهل الفرص للتسجيل عندما  أطاح بالكرة خارج المرمى الخالي من حارسه في الوقت الضائع، لينتهي الشوط  الثاني بالتعادل ويلجأ الفريقان لوقت إضافي.

وفي الدقيقة 110 نجح  عبد الكريم حسن في تسجيل الهدف الثاني للسد من كرة احتسبها الحكم داخل  منطقة الجزاء ضربة حرة غير مباشرة مررها له حسن الهيدوس ليسددها قوية في  المرمى.

وأضاف السد الهدف الثالث في الدقيقة 115 من كرة قوية سددها  بيدرو ميجيل قوية في المرمى، لينتهي اللقاء بفوز السد بثلاثية وتأهله لربع  النهائي. 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بشه ينظر عرض سوداكال
.
.
رصد مقربون من نجم الهلال مظلق السراح محمد مختار الشهير ب(بشة الصغير) اتصالات بينه ورئيس نادي المريخ ادم سوداكال من اجل التوقيع في كشوفات الاحمر في يناير القادم وقالت المصادر ان (سوداكال) اتفق مع بشة الصغير علي مبلغ 3 مليار جنية سوداني حافز تسجيل يدفع علي قسطين مع مرتب شهري قدره 20 مليون شهري واشارت المصادر الي ان اللاعب وعد رئيس نادي المريخ بالرد خلال ساعات اليوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كفاح: المريخ كبير وهدفنا التتويج بالممتاز
.
.
قال مدرب الأمل عطبرة كفاح صالح الجيلي أن الامل عطبرة يسعي للحصول على بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويلعب من اجل التتويج بالممتاز وانه يملك قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة ترحل مع اللاعبين لكل مدن السودان مبينا انها ستغيير دفة الامور في التشجيع في مقبل السنوات وقال عن مباراة المريخ بعطبرة انها مباراة قمة لانها تجمع بين افضل فريقين حاليا في السودان ما بين المتصدر والبطل وبين الامل الساعي للتويج بالبطولة وانها لن تكون سهلة ويتوقع ان تجذب الرياضيين وتشهد البذل من الطرفين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**بهدوء*

 *علم الدين هاشم*

 *الغربال مرة اخري !*

هناك شبه اجماع في اعلام المريخ بالدفاع عن حق النجم المميز محمد عبد الرحمن في البحث عن العرض الدي يناسبه من بين العروض التي كشف عنها اللاعب نفسه في حديثه مع اعضاء رابطة المريخ بالدوحة والذين سبق وان تلقوا الضوء الاخضر من مجلس المريخ بالتفاوض مع الغربال من اجل اعادة قيده في نادي المريخ بعدما قضي فترة العلاج واعادة التهيئة في الدوحة من الاصابة التي كان قد تعرض لها خلال مشاركته مع المريخ في الموسم السابق والذي كان علامة فارقة ومميزة في مسيرة الغربال الاحترافية مع نادي المريخ ،، ويكفي ماقدمه مع زملائه في البطولة العربية التي سجل فيها المريخ نتائج ايجابية أهلته للمنافسة بقوة علي اللقب الغالي كما نجح الغربال في الحصول علي لقب هداف العرب وهو مايعكس موهبة اللاعب وقدرته وبراعته في تتويج جهود زملائه باهداف رائعة وضعت المريخ علي سكة الانتصارات طوال مراحل البطولة ،، ولم يتوقف تألق الغربال بقميص المريخ عند حدود البطولة العربية فقط وانما كان له اسهاماته ايضا في البطولة الافريقية فضلا عن الدوري الممتاز وكاس السودان .
لكل هذا لم نستغرب ان تتوحد الاقلام الحمراء بالامس تقريبا خلف الغربال وتدعو بلسان واحد بضرورة الاستجابة الفورية لرغبة اللاعب اذا كان يفضل الاحتراف الخارجي علي اي عرض يمكن ان يقدمه له المريخ عندما يحين موعد التسجيلات التكميلية بعد اقل من شهر وان كان من نصيحة يمكن ان نقدمها للكابتن الموهوب محمد عبد الرحمن هي التأني في دراسة العروض التي وصلته كما ذكر ذلك للاخوة في رابطة قطر مع الاحتفاظ بفرصة اداء موسم واحد مع المريخ اذا كان ذلك سيرفع من اسهمه وقيمته في الاحتراف الخارجي .
** خطاب التهديد الذي وصل للاتحاد العام من الاتحاد الافريقي بحرمان المنتخب والهلال من اللعب في السودان اذا لم يسارع الاتحاد العام في تنفيذ بعض المطلوبات في استاد الهلال وكذلك استاد الخرطوم ،،هذا الخطاب نتمني ان يجد الاهتمام الاكبر من المسؤولين في اتحاد شداد لان عدم تنفيذ هذه الاصلاحات والاشتراطات سيكون وبالا علي المنتخب والهلال وهما يخوضان معارك تصفيات كاس الامم الافريقية ودور المجموعات بدوري الابطال ,, نقول ذلك رغم ادراكنا بصعوبة الالتزام بتنفيذ هذه رصد ابوتبو المطلوبات في الفترة الزمنية القصيرة المتبقية .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد ليمونة: على اللاعب الغربال ان يذهب من المريخ غير مأسوف عليه
.
.
 اسجى رئيس رابطة المريخ السابق بالسودان السيد خالد ليمونة اسمى آيات الشكر والعرفان لرابطة المريخ بقطر وقال : التحية والاحترام لرابطة المريخ بقطر لما قامت به تجاه اللاعب محمد عبدالرحمن فقد ظل ثمانية اشهر وهو تحت رعايتهم واهتمامهم الخاص حتي اكمل علاجه ولكن اللاعب بدلا من أن يبادل الاحسان بالإحسان تنكر لهم ورفض تجديد عقده للمريخ طلبه هذا يدل علي ان هذا اللاعب لا يشبه المريخ ولا تاريخه فالمريخ مثل ما صنعك سيصنع غيرك اذهب غير ماسوفا عليك شكرا رابطة المريخ بقطر علي كل ما تقومون به من أعمال جليلة خدمة للمريخ ولكل من ينتمي له اديتم واجب علي الوجه الاكمل وان شاء الله يوم شكركم مايجي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لمعد البدني للمريخ: تحضيراتنا للأمل تمضي بشكل طيب
 .
 .
 أكد  الكابتن عمر مدرب اللياقة بالمريخ ان تحضيرات الفريق لمباراته القادمة مع  الأمل عطبرة بأرض الحديد والنار تسير بصورة جيدة رغم الغيابات العديدة التي  يعاني منها الفريق بسبب الإصابات التي قال إنها تواصلت في الفرقة الحمراء  خلال الأيام الماضية بصورة مزعجة للغاية، وقال إن المريخ يضم أفضل العناصر  في ساحة كرة القدم السودانية ودعا كل المريخاب من أجل التكاتف أكثر والتوحد  وتقديم الدعم المعنوي للاعبين والطاقم الفني حتى تتواصل الانتصارات  والتمسك بالصدارة، وأوضح عمر زيقا أن الفريق وبعد فراغه من مباراة هلال  كادوقلي التي كسبها بثلاثية نظيفة منح اللاعبين راحة ليوم واحد وقال:  بالأمس عدنا للتمارين في الفترة المسائية على ملعب الخرطوم في نادي الأسرة  بمشاركة جيدة من قبل اللاعبين وستتواصل التحضيرات بصورة يومية حتى موعد  السفر إلى مدينة عطبرة للمرة الثانية من أجل مواجهة الأمل يوم الأحد  المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محكمة الطعون تشطب طعن الهلال وتبقي على قرار فتح النادي
 .
 .
 اصدر قاضي دائرة الطعون الادارية بمحكمة بحري قراراً قضي بشطب الطعن  المقدم من نادي الهلال ضد قرار مفوضية الشباب والرياضة والقاضي بفتح ابواب  النادي امام الرواد.

 وكانت لجنة  الاستئنافات الشبابية قد اصدرت قراراً بشطب الاستئناف المقدم من نادي  الهلال إلا أن مجلس ادارة النادي قد قام بالتقدم بطعن لدي دائرة الطعون  الإدارية وبهذا القرار يكون قرار المفوضية بفتح ابواب النادي سارياً.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الأمل : قادرون على الحاق الهزيمة بالمريخ
 .
 .
 يستأنف  فريق الكرة بنادي الأمل عطبرة مساء اليوم تدريباته التي يفتح فيها الجهاز  الفني ملف أهم مباريات الفريق في الدورة الأولى والتي يستضيف فيها المريخ  العاصمي متصدر المسابقة يوم الأحد المقبل على ملعب عطبرة .

  وكان الفريق عاد بالنقاط أمس الأول من الأهلي الخرطوم ووصل إلى المركز  الثاني برصيد 27 نقطة ويفكر الجهاز الفني في لقاء الأحد في استعادة صدارة  الدوري على حساب المريخ .
 حيث يؤدي الفريق مساء اليوم مرانه الأول  بحضور كل اللاعبين فيما يؤدي مرانه الرئيسي غدًا تحت إشراف المدرب كفاح  صالح والذي أكد رغبته في التتويج بلقب الدوري على حساب العملاقين في الموسم  الحالي .
 وقال كفاح انه قادر على هزيمة الكبار والمشاركة في المناسبات الأفريقية والتتويج بالدوري .
 وعن مباراة الأحد قال كفاح :
 " مباراة صعبة للفريقين ومهمة وهي مباراة صدارة وفي الأمل نعرف كيف نتعامل  مع المباريات الكبيرة ولا نتخوف منها وأملك عناصر جيدة تعرف كيف تحصل على  النقاط " .
 وجدد كفاح صالح تصريحاته بأنه قادر على هزيمة المريخ كما فعلها مع الهلال والأهلي شندي وقال :
 " أنا واثق من مقدرات لاعبي الأمل وجمهوره الكبير و ستكون الصدارة بعد يوم الأحد لصالح الامل "
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محلل قناة الملاعب : ركلة جزاء الهلال في القضارف ظالمة
 .
 .
  قال المحلل الرياضي لقناة الملاعب عقب مباراة الشرطة القضارف والهلال امس  والتي انتهت بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين ان ركلة الجزاء التي احتسبها الحكم  ياسر الله جابو لصالح الهلال لم تكن صحيحه اطلاقا وأكد المحلل عمرو احمد  حامد ان لاعب الهلال تذاكي علي الحكم واستفاد بذكائه من خطأ مدافع الشرطة  القضارف في الحصول على ضربة جزاء
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مجلس المريخ يجلس مع شقيق مهاجم الهلال .
 .
 .
 فتح نادي المريخ خطوط التفاوض مع لاعب الهلال مطلق السراح ولاء الدين موسى  لضمه في كشوفات الفريق في التسجيلات القادمة في يناير وقالت مصادر  ان عدد  من أعضاء مجلس المريخ جلسوا الي شقيق اللاعب ولاء الدين وافادت المصادر أن  وكيل لاعبين معروف دخل طرفا في التفاوض











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تمبش: مباراة المريخ صعبة جدا وهدفنا التتويج بالممتاز
 .
 .وصف مدافع المنتخب والامل عطبرة تمبش مباراة المريخ امام الأمل بانها  مباراة صعبة وقمة حقيقية وقال  انهم في الامل عطبرة سيلعلون من اجل الفوز  لاحتلال المركز الاول واشار الى انهم يستهدفون الفوز ببطولة الممتاز  والحصول على احد بطاقات التمثيل الخارجي وعن هدفهم القادم اكد نتعامل مع  الممتاز خطوة ولدينا جمهور يعي دوره تماما وناشد العشاق بمواصلة الترحال مع  اللاعبين في جميع مدن الدوري الممتاز لمساندة لاعبي الفريق





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عشرة الف جنيه لكل لاعب في الأمل عطبرة لهزيمة المريخ
 .
 .
 رصد  نادي الامل مبلغ عشرة الف جنيه لكل لاعب في الفريق الاول لتحقيق الفوز على  المريخ ويجدر ذكره أن الامل له 27 نقطه والمريخ له 29 نقطه فوزه يجعله  يتصدر الممتاز
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصفة:.

 بقلم : جارالنبي ابراهيم
 اختصاصي اصابات الملاعب والتأهيل.
 قطع الرباط الصليبي الامامي
 واثاره النفسية
 إعادة بناء الرباط الصليبي الأمامي (ACL)
 إعادة بناء الرباط الصليبي الأمامي عبارة عن جراحة لاستبدال رباط صليبي أمامي ممزق (ACL) —وهو رباط رئيسي في الركبة.
 تحدث إصابات الرباط الصليبي الأمامي بالشكل الأكثر شيوعًا أثناء الرياضات  التي تتضمن توقف وتحول وتغيرات مفاجئة في الاتجاه — مثل كرة السلة وكرة  القدم والطائرة والتزلج على الجليد والجمباز.
 عند إعادة بناء الرباط  الصليبي الأمامي، تتم إزالة الرباط الممزق واستبداله بقطعة وتر من جزء آخر  في الركبة. هذه الجراحة عبارة عن عملية بالمنظار يتم إجراؤها من خلال  فتحات صغيرة عبر مفصل الركبة يتم خلالها تثبيت وتر بديلا للرباط المقطوع.
 يتولى إجراء إعادة بناء الرباط الصليبي الأمامي طبيب متخصص في العمليات الجراحية للعظام والمفاصل وتسمي عمليات مناظير الركبة.
 كيف يحدث قطع الرباط الصليبي الامامي.
 الأربطة الصليبية عبارة عن أحزمة قوية من الأنسجة تربط عظمتي الفخذ والساق عند مفصل الركبة .
 تحدث معظم إصابات الرباط الصليبي الأمامي أثناء الرياضة وانشطة اللياقة التي يمكن تؤثر في الركبة.
 الأخطار المحتملة بعد اجراء العملية.
  إعادة بناء الرباط الصليبي الأمامي هي عملية جراحية. وكما هو الحال في أي  عملية جراحية، فإن النزيف والالتهابات في موقع العملية الجراحية هي مخاطر  محتملة. تتضمن المخاطر الأخرى المرتبطة بإعادة بناء الرباط الصليبي  الأمامي،كالالم والتورم ،تبس المفصل والالتهابات،احيانا يحدث عدم تقبل  للطعم( الوتر المزروع)،واشد خطورة وقوع الطعم اثناء العودة لممارسة الرياضة  وهذا يحدث نادرا.
 قبل إجراء الجراحة، من المحتمل أن يخضع المريض  للعلاج الطبيعي لعدة أسابيع. يتمثل الهدف قبل إجراء الجراحة في الحد من  الألم والتورم، واستعادة القدرة الحركية الكاملة للركبتين، وتقوية العضلات.  غالبًا ما يشعر الأشخاص الذين يجرون جراحات الركبة المتيبسة والمتورمة  بانخفاض نسبة الشفاء، كما أنهم لا يستعيدون القدرة الحركية الكاملة بعد  الجراحة.
 في معظم الحالات، يُستخدم التخدير العام أثناء جراحة إعادة  بناء الرباط الصليبي الأمامي حتى لا تشعر بأي ألم أثناء العملية. تُجرى  عادة جراحة إعادة بناء الرباط الصليبي من خلال حفريات جراحية صغيرة —  يُستخدم أحدها لتثبيت كاميرا رفيعة أنبوبية الشكل (منظار المفصل) بينما  يُستخدم الباقي للسماح بوصول أدوات جراحية لحيز المفصل لاستبدال الرباط  الصليبي الامامي المقطوع.
 تتم ازالة الرباط المتضرر، ويستبدل بقطعه من وتر يُسمى النسيج البديل او الطُعم .
 يجري الطبيب تجويفات أو أنفاقًا في عظمة الفخذ بالمفصل، وايضا بعظمة الساق  ليضع الطُعم بدقة ويُثبت بعد ذلك في عظمتي لقمه الفخذ والساق باستخدام  مسامير،ذلك هو الاستبدال الجراحي الامثل للرباط الصليبي الامامي .
  سيقدِّم لك اخصائي العلاج الطبيعي والتاهيل تعليمات مُحددة حول كيفية  التحكم في التورم والألم اللذين يعقبان الجراحة. بوجه عام، من المهم إبقاء  ساقك مرفوعة، ووضع ثلج على الركبة، والراحة قدر الإمكان.
 هنالك أدوية للمساعدة على تخفيف الألم تتضمن أدوية تُصرف دون وصفة طبية .
 اتباع نصائح اخصائي العلاج الطبيعي حول توقيت وضع الثلج على الركبة، وفترة  استخدام العكازات، والتوقيت الذي يكون فيه تحميل الوزن على الركبة آمنًا.  كما سيتم إرشادك حول التوقيت الذي يمكنك فيه الاغتسال أو الاستحمام، ومتى  ينبغي لك تغيير ضمادات الجرح، وكيفية إدارة رعاية ما بعد العملية الجراحية.
 يساعد العلاج الطبيعي التدريجي عقب جراحة الرباط التصالبي الأمامي (ACL)  على تقوية العضلات المحيطة بركبتك وتُحسّن المرونة. سيعلمك أخصائي العلاج  الطبيعي كيفية ممارسة التمرينات التي ستؤديها سواء تحت إشراف تاهيل عالي.  يُعد اتباع خطة إعادة التأهيل أمرًا مهمًا للتعافي بشكل جيد ولتحقيق أفضل  نتائج ممكنة.
 يمكن لعملية إعادة بناء الرباط الصليبي الأمامي  الناجحة المقترنة بإعادة التأهيل المركزة أن تعيد استقرار الركبتين  وقدرتهما على أداء الوظائف. وفي الأسابيع القليلة الأولى عقب الجراحة،  ينبغي أن يبذل المريض جهدًا بالغًا لاستعادة نطاق حركة الركبة بما يساوي  نطاق حركة الركبة المقابلة. ويستغرق التعافي عادة حوالي من سته إلي تسعة  أشهر.
 وصفة اخيرة:
 الرجوع من الإصابة من ناحية عامة يحتاج  إلي جهد مضاعف للرياضييين سواءا من الناحية البدنية او الحالة  النفسية،الابتعاد عن الأداء الرياضي لفتره تتجاوز الثلاث اسابيع تحتاج الي  جهد كبير من اختصاصي الاحمال البدنية في تهيئة اللاعب حتي يعود إلي مستواه  الطبيعي.
 ولذلك اللاعبين الذين اجروا عمليات كبيرة مثل الرباط الصليبي  أو الكسور أو قطع وتر اخيليس يحتاجون إلي فتره كبيرة للعودة لمستوياتهم  المعهودة قد تمتد إلي اكثر من سنة، بينما العامل النفسي يكون مؤثرا جدا في  اداءهم، الخوف من رجوع الاصابة مرة اخري يبقي هاجس يؤرق اللاعب كثير








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لسيد رئيس الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم كمال حامد شداد واعضاء الاتحاد يلتقون بالبرهان 
#زول_سبورت




























*

----------

